# Shimano Tribal 3# t.c. Ultralight Surf Rod



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

My rod showed up via UPS yesterday, and MAN this is a nice little rod... 

12 feet long, all Fuji stuff, 18 reel seat, 21" to the center, and is just right with 2 oz. It's a good looking rod, too....Add the 360 Slammer with 14# Fireline and 25# TBG shocker...



















This thing will throw 2oz 300 feet with just a gentle overhead thump. Gonna be lots of fun when the pompano and big whiting show up! 

Just thought I'd share...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

schweeeeet pomp rods 



Jesse


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Tell me more.*

Where did you get it?????

Sharp looking rod!!!


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

JUST ANOTHER WEAPON IN RR'S ARSENAL.....SWEET ROD!!!!!!!!:fishing: 

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE RR'S BAIT AND TACKLE...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Wackerbaits.com Nice folks, good price, quick shipping.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*The only one I could find on their site*

was the technium.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmm,

Well, they were there a few days ago...Come to think of it, he was closing out the Tribal's, and I remember him saying there would be no more.

You might try calling him. 

I'm told the Technium is a hella-schweet rod, too. I bought the Tribal cause it was only $129, on clearance from $199, ithink it was.

The Technium is probably a nicer rod, it's 13 feet, and has double-footed guides. The Tribal I got has single foots on the top half...Didn't know that when I made the deal...


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*Thanks*

I figured it may be a closeout. Shoot fire. Always late.


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*Nice rig*

I like the looks of that setup! Where might I procure one?


----------

